# Show! Flat and jumping, please critique me! *img hvy*



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are some pics at the show yesterday, go critique crazy, you get a cookie for every flaw you point out :lol: Here goes..

Equitation:
























































she stopped to itch :lol:
































































What the hell are my legs doing?! :shock: 








I think I was petting her 









Lap of honour time 
















Those ears are at the ribbon not me :wink: i hope
Jumping (She didn't make it too easy :lol: i got a bit left behind  )
































I'm thinking work on my release.

Here is misty sleeping:








And with her eyes shut:

























Back home (cool mane):








and still with her eyes closed :lol:









Our winnings:

















Thanks for looking!  please tell me what ya think


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Heels down, shoulders back, chin up.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Heels down, shoulders back, chin up.


Yeah, thats pretty much what I thought


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Flat:
In most of the pictures, your leg is very far back and your heel is up. I think you should shorten your stirrups a hole so you can stretch down your heels and keep your leg underneath you. You are slouching, so remember to keep your back straight. I like your elbow, it has nice bend, and your thumbs are on top. Remember to look up! You seem pretty good about that, though.

Over fences:
Pic 1: Pretty nice. Your release is a bit off, though. It isn't an actual release, you are just putting your hands down, which is restrictive. I would suggest a long crest release, where you put your hands halfway up your horses neck, and rest your hands on thier crest. This will in turn support your leg, which looks pretty good here. I would be wary about you putting your bottom back into the saddle to fast, but I can't say anything without seeing you ride.

Pic 2: Again, you are restricting your horse with your release, but better than the first picture. You have most of your weight in your knee, which causes you to pinch and lets your leg swing back. I think you should shorten your stirrups a hole or two. 

Pic 3: Your horse looks adorable here! Your release is better, but your leg is slipping back still because of your knee. I like everything else, though. Don't worry, I have the same problem. Her braids look great!

Pic 4: The timing of the picture always makes a person's EQ look subpar, so I won't critique this. The best pictures are taken JUST as the horses hind legs leave the ground, and shes still taking off here.


You and your horse are super cute!


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

For the jumping, I'd start by shortening your stirrups a number of holes. I think that it would help you put more weight into your heel and keep your leg from swinging back. For your release I'd suggest what Frannie said, and slide your hands up his/her neck to form a crest release. it will help your horse to use its neck over the fence, as well as enhance your position. 
You and your horse look like a really nice pair!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you both, I will try a crest release  My stirrups were on the top hole! I think my normal boots have a really chunky sole compared with my show boots, at shows my stirrups are on the top hole for flat :shock: :lol:

Its mainly in walk where my heels go up and my legs go back, misty was slowww :lol: I will work on looking up and sholders back also


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

One small comment... SMILE! In most of the pictures you seem as if you hate what you are doing (and I know you don't!).. It amazing how much more relaxed you are when you smile when you ride. 
Did you ever hear the saying "smile when you are on the phone, the person at the other end, can hear you smile?" Its true for horses too.. if you are stern, composed, reserved, tense, they can feel it. If you laugh and smile, so do they!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

GallopingGrape said:


> One small comment... SMILE! In most of the pictures you seem as if you hate what you are doing (and I know you don't!).. It amazing how much more relaxed you are when you smile when you ride.
> Did you ever hear the saying "smile when you are on the phone, the person at the other end, can hear you smile?" Its true for horses too.. if you are stern, composed, reserved, tense, they can feel it. If you laugh and smile, so do they!


:lol: i was concentrating


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

If your stirrups are on teh top hole, is there any way you can get different leathers or perhaps wrap the leathers to make them shorter? I really think shorters stirrups will help with your overall equitation. Other than that, I think everything else is covered.


----------



## RiderintheMist (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi  Not sure of your age, but for a cleaner, more polished look for shows, first -it's time for tall boots. I would also suggest a more tailored jacket, fitted more to your sides and waist, with longer arm length long enough to meet your first thumb joint. I would remove the tie (I personally like the more feminine look of a monogramed collar) and purchase a new helmet with the visor placed more forward/over your forehead not UP, and does not show the undergear. French braiding your hair would be nice with the end tucked up, or doing a net style would help, and always conceal your rubber band, but if it IS exposed, match it to your hair, not your outfit (unless you are showing Western). If you are allowed to wear makeup, a little color on your eyes/cheeks/lips would look great, along with some conservative earrings that match your shirt (for example, small diamonds or crystals with a white shirt, pink zirconia with a pastel pink shade, etc). I personally would like to see a fitted white English saddle pad on this horse rather that the black one, and finer/more plaiting on the mane. I think the other posters have given you great tips on improving your riding position. Hope this little critique was "nice and positive" and hope it helps


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

RiderintheMist said:


> Hi  Not sure of your age, but for a cleaner, more polished look for shows, first -it's time for tall boots. I would also suggest a more tailored jacket, fitted more to your sides and waist, with longer arm length long enough to meet your first thumb joint. I would remove the tie (I personally like the more feminine look of a monogramed collar) and purchase a new helmet with the visor placed more forward/over your forehead not UP, and does not show the undergear. French braiding your hair would be nice with the end tucked up, or doing a net style would help, and always conceal your rubber band, but if it IS exposed, match it to your hair, not your outfit (unless you are showing Western). If you are allowed to wear makeup, a little color on your eyes/cheeks/lips would look great, along with some conservative earrings that match your shirt (for example, small diamonds or crystals with a white shirt, pink zirconia with a pastel pink shade, etc). I personally would like to see a fitted white English saddle pad on this horse rather that the black one, and finer/more plaiting on the mane. I think the other posters have given you great tips on improving your riding position. Hope this little critique was "nice and positive" and hope it helps


 Thank you for all those suggestions!  

I'm 16 (so still a junior) the general rule here is jod boots for juniors and gaitors for seniors, so I am planning on gaitors next season, when I'm a senior 

Thats the bad thing about me, I am a big lanky freak, and a cheapskate :lol:  Its hard to find a cheap jacket which is long enough for my arms and small enough to look good :roll: but I will look out for one 

Not sure where you are located, but everyone wears a tie here (except showjumpers) some wear stocks, but mainly ties for the showring 

I do have a show hat, a blue velvet with a leather chin strap, but my head is too big :evil: so I am also looking to get a new one of those! 

My hair was in a net, but because I tried doing it myself it looked awful! Usually my sister does it  lol 

Not sure what you mean about the band being concealed :? I had the scrunchie which matches my tie (which is what most people have) 

My ears are lumpy so I cant get them pierced  and I dont own any make up! :shock: :lol: well, a bit of mascara? 

For workers its usually dark numnah and 9 to 13 plaits (she had 12) And my plaiting is getting better  :lol:

I just read back what I have written and it sounds like i am putting down your ideas, but I don't mean to its just different rules to where you are but I will:

- work on my plaits
- try a little make up  (buy some first!)
- make sure i dont do my own hair :lol:
- when the lump in my ear goes (if it does - been there 3 years  ) get them pierced
- buy a new show hat (or shove my head in my old one)
- get long boots for next season
- find a more fitted jacket (possibly steal my sisters when she goes traveling/uni)  

Thank you for your critique  You must be a show gear stylist


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, the first thing coming to my mind is heels down.  Actually you have them in great position on some pics and looks like your mind is far and everything go up on others. BTW, your horse is lovely and you look good together.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks  Both myself and Misty get distacted into our own little world, there is one pic with both of our eyes shut :lol: 

here is misty getting distracted by the camera lol


----------



## RiderintheMist (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad you were OK with my suggestions 

My comments/suggestions are based on the difference between the average local show or lower rated show, versus helping you polish up your look for the A rated and/or breed shows~~

I live in Central Florida USA, so there may be differences. There used to be a huge tie fad with a jacket, but not any more, traditional necks are back, especially for the people who needed a bit of their feminine side back 

Your hair did look nice, but again, over here, only the little tiny youngest riders really get away with a matching hair band, etc. If you will soon be moving up to adult status, consider the moderate/conservative approach and conceal the matching hair band....

You really wouldn't need to buy another jacket if you can find a seamstress/tailor who can lower the hem on your arms, and then tailor the waist for you, that should save you a ton of money.

As far as your plaits, stick to what you know, I was not sure what you compete in when I commented on that....

Also, over here, the taller/bigger/more mature youth/junior riders wear full length boots.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

200 views and only 13 replies  

I got a new show hat  the same as my old one (blue velvet with leather) but bigger and only 18 pounds :shock: (old one was nearly 100)

I also bought a navy jacket (20 pounds) and took a look at the gaiters but huge sale so not many left and they only had the sizes which were an inch too short or an inch to wide  but i will keep looking


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

RiderintheMist - Attire for open shows in England is waaaay different than what h/j's wear here in NA.
But I do agree aboutt he bun, your hair should be french plaited and put into a small bun that rests (without moving/flapping) right under your helmet. Also, instead of picking up your heels to give a stronger aid, try some spurs so you can just rotate your leg for a greater aid.

As for your riding. I disagree with the "shorten your stirrups" comment because too short stirrups is what put her in that position in the first place. What you are doing is standing in your stirrups and perching on your crotch, and then you balance a little to much with your hands. What needs to happen is your upper thighs need to open up to allow weight on your seatbones, and your ankles need to become more supple and relaxed to allow your weight to come into them. The best way to correct this is riding without stirrups. Warm your horse up so her back muscles are loose and working, then cross your stirrups infront of the saddle and start in walk. Focus on almost leaning back. You want your spine perfectly perpendicular to hers, and to do this you might also have to focus on keeping your back straight instead of curved like a cheerleader's. Lift your legs alternately off her sides. Fron the hip down, your entire leg should come off the horse, first the left then the right, left, right. Do this until you are comfortable with it. Then relax your legs down and shake them out. Now feel how your seat swings from back to front every stride. Keep focusing on sitting vertically, on your seatbones and then trot. Keep the swing in your seat from back to front. If you lose it go back to walk. Always focus on balancing and not gripping yourself into the sitting trot. It is easiest if you sit towards the front of the saddle to sit. When you get the hang of the sitting trot, do the same thing in the canter, keep your seat rolling and swinging.
When you feel comfortable and balanced in all three gaits, uncross your stirrups. Now adjust them so that the rubber grip is about at your ankle and re take your stirrups. Focus on the same things and try not to use your reins for balance, let your hands float out infront of you. Keep your legs long, your knees straight, your ankles soft, sit on your seatbones and keep your spine perpendicular to your horse's.
Over fences, your lower leg is loose. To tighten it up, shorten your stirrups one hole (only until your leg is stronger) and bring your irons up closer to the ball of your foot. You should also rotate them so that the inside branch is by the ball of your big toe, and the outside branch is by your pinkie toe. This will allow you to really sink weight in your heels over fences and keep your lower leg on and stable. I think your release is good for the height of jumps, and the fact that you are jumping outside. You aren't throwing her away over the fence, but it also looks like she isn't too bothered by the contact you are holding.

You work very well with your horse and you look like a great team! Congratulations on your winnings at the show!


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

Elbows in for both jumping and flat
Your hands are too low, at the withers, should be about 2 inches above withers.
Watch your toe, its not always down, and when it's not, you leg slips back.
Hold you lower legs closer to her sides, in a couple pictures, they aren't even touching her.
Keep your chin up, it looks as though you are looking down.
Rotate your toes in.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

heels down . . . id like to see your sturrips up a hole


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

No critique from me - but what a lovely turned out mare! And I really like photo 5! Gorgeous team! Congrats on all your ribbons!
x


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

YOU are not a big lanky freak-you are adorable and your horse is adorable-i agree with the above-you are an excellent looking young lady show it off a bit! heels down and i have the same problem with consentration-smile anyway-practice-the judges will notice i have been told


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone else so I'm not going to say much. I think you got a great critique! But I will say this! Your horse looks amazing over those jumps!!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

You seem like a really good, calm, relaxed rider, but it seems like you slump a bit. Try to get your shoulders back and sit up as tall as you can in the saddle. Also it seems like your heels are coming up- try to get them down.
As for the jumping pictures, it seems like you should shorten your stirrups a few holes- it will help you get out of the saddle more. Also get your heels down more and get your feet out of your stirrups more. You are a really good rider though, and your horse is beautiful! I love your plaits.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> No critique from me - but what a lovely turned out mare! And I really like photo 5! Gorgeous team! Congrats on all your ribbons!
> x


Thank you  I roped my sister into plaiting for me :lol:



> I agree with everyone else so I'm not going to say much. I think you got a great critique! But I will say this! Your horse looks amazing over those jumps!!


Thank you  and thanks to everyone who has given a really detailed critique 



> You seem like a really good, calm, relaxed rider, but it seems like you slump a bit. Try to get your shoulders back and sit up as tall as you can in the saddle. Also it seems like your heels are coming up- try to get them down.
> As for the jumping pictures, it seems like you should shorten your stirrups a few holes- it will help you get out of the saddle more. Also get your heels down more and get your feet out of your stirrups more. You are a really good rider though, and your horse is beautiful! I love your plaits.


Thank you  Misty taught me to ride  I think the slumping is because I have always been quite shy and didn't really have good posture when walking around on foot


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry, this has nothing to do with the topic, but you have very LONG legs


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ ****! :lol: yes I do


----------

